# control de radiofrecuencia



## jtbrichar (Jul 5, 2006)

saludos a todos 

tengo un problema en construir un control remoto de radiofrecuencias ya que apenas inicio en esto de las radiofrecuencias y lo que pasa es que necesito un control remoto que me de una radiofrecuencia de 27 Mhz y aparte que pueda cambiar esa radiofrecuencia a 28 Mhz y pues no se como hacerle ya que todos los cirtuitos que e consultado no estan para esa radiofrecuencia quisiera saber que circuitos necesito para este caso 

gracias


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2006)

LM1871,LM1872 Trasmisor y Receptor respectivamente, muy escasos
si de casualidad encuentra alguno, procure no quemarlo,jejejeje


Saludos


----------

